# 40+ 40K Finecast Model Release



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Finecast models are here. I think that it's good that we're seeing these in big waves personally. Sure it's longer between waves, but it means that more of the range is getting handled at once.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally! Finecast MegaNobz and Waagh Banner Nob!

Methinks i will be getting many of those, including as replacements for the ones i already have.

Alice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

vespid in fine cast ouch, cant see that working, those things broke in metal they dont stand a chance in FC


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I *am* liking the upgrade packs for the battlesuits though. That's a funky trick.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Dark eldar prisoners anyone?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Finecast Inquisitors and Assassins? Hell yes. I am getting those, thank you very much. 



PlagueMarineXenon said:


> Dark eldar prisoners anyone?


I honestly did not expect to ever see those made in Finecast...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nevynxxx said:


> I *am* liking the upgrade packs for the battlesuits though. That's a funky trick.


its a good move, every tau player i have ever met has always bitched about the metal plastic hybrids and the fact those ankles were never designed to carry that much weight.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> its a good move, every tau player i have ever met has always bitched about the metal plastic hybrids and the fact those ankles were never designed to carry that much weight.


Yeah, I've put together precisely one battlesuit, and it had no metal bits. The thought makes me shudder. Now I wont have to.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Doelago said:


> I honestly did not expect to ever see those made in Finecast...


Yeah, though they look rather bored for being kidnapped and soon to be tortured painfully beyond all imagination.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

nevynxxx said:


> Yeah, I've put together precisely one battlesuit, and it had no metal bits. The thought makes me shudder. Now I wont have to.


Cant say I ever had any trouble with the ankles - but I did pin the hell out of them before hand. I'd heard the same stories.

A small bitch about the cost of Shadowsun, but hey, I wont be using her until she can join units, so not really an issue there.

Those pathfinders though . . . ooh shiny.:biggrin:


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure if I like the tau models being released in finecast. It makes me feel that we're still a long way from the release of the new codex which is ever so much needed. This move makes me think that GW won't be releasing it for sometime. I wanna think different  lol


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Glokkss said:


> I'm not entirely sure if I like the tau models being released in finecast. It makes me feel that we're still a long way from the release of the new codex which is ever so much needed. This move makes me think that GW won't be releasing it for sometime. I wanna think different  lol


If the starter set rumours are true, then it's not going to be into next year. I'd rather have finecast now, then codex, and new awesome models next year, than finecast and codex early next year.


----------



## Shas (May 6, 2012)

So they didn't feel like making any new Tau minis. Nice. Thank god for Forgeworld suits!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Shas said:


> So they didn't feel like making any new Tau minis. Nice. Thank god for Forgeworld suits!


Yeah, if you can afford them. Damn fine varients though.

I dont really recall any of the current rumours of Tau being redesigned - one or two mentioned re-sprued or updated sprue designs, but no shape changes.

Shame really.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Shas said:


> So they didn't feel like making any new Tau minis. Nice. Thank god for Forgeworld suits!


Oh quit complaining, at least you HAVE Finecast and Plastic models.

Some of us are still using metal models and plastic/metal combo kits and will likely be for a while.

And honestly, it's not like there was anything legitimately wrong with the way the Crisis Suits looked anyways.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> And honestly, it's not like there was anything legitimately wrong with the way the Crisis Suits looked anyways.


Totally agree with you there Zion.

They might be boxy, inelegant and even a little clumsy looking, but they were some of the freshest designs when they were released, of any army going.

And I still love them.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

damn broadsides are expensive now, you need to buy two separate kits.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

I really don't see how people think the crisis suits and broadside units look good. They are an ugly model. Maybe at the time it was released it was a cool fresh look (I remember buying the codex the day they came out and I loved them) but times have changed. They've definitely fallen behind design wise. The forgeworld units are definitely up to par though. I've been saving up for when the new codex releases. I'll have a full forgeworld crisis suit and broadside army haha! If the units are good of course. Can't wait for the release though. It's just such a shame. It's a 4th edition codex isn't it? time for an update!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Glokkss said:


> I really don't see how people think the crisis suits and broadside units look good.


Not everybody has the same tastes though. I love the FW variants, certainly, but the standard suits still look good.

I do however agree that a little upgrade and "modernisation" might be a good thing. Just look at the new interest in things like DE or Necrons.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Glokkss said:


> I really don't see how people think the crisis suits and broadside units look good. They are an ugly model. Maybe at the time it was released it was a cool fresh look (I remember buying the codex the day they came out and I loved them) but times have changed. They've definitely fallen behind design wise. The forgeworld units are definitely up to par though. I've been saving up for when the new codex releases. I'll have a full forgeworld crisis suit and broadside army haha! If the units are good of course. Can't wait for the release though. It's just such a shame. It's a 4th edition codex isn't it? time for an update!


I play an army of metal women with manly jawlines and a model that looks like she stole her chest armor from Madonna. In comparison a LOT of things look REALLY good.

This is not to say that the Sisters have bad models, just ones that are incredibly dated and suffer from some obvious problems in their design.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Glokkss said:


> I'm not entirely sure if I like the tau models being released in finecast. It makes me feel that we're still a long way from the release of the new codex which is ever so much needed. This move makes me think that GW won't be releasing it for sometime. I wanna think different  lol


I dunno - the commander & broadside upgrade packs are just a few weapons to stick on really. No reason those can't get stuck onto a redesigned suit sprue just as well as long as the weapon mounts are much the same.

But don't think it looks like we'll be seeing a new codex until into a good chunk of next year anyway, even before this.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

And now with this Finecast update, the Necrons have all their models released.

As for Tau suits, I've always liked their GW models (even if the FW variants blows them away). 
All this is for the Tau is a place holder until their eventual codex comes out.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Now it's out in finecast that inferno pistol inquisitor is totally becoming a witch hunter for my Empire army, all it needs is the pistol modified slightly and a new sword and bingo 40k becomes fantasy.

I might invest in a couple of the other new things too as they'll be much nicer to paint in finecast and probably in demand too


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Yea. Tau and sisters need an update. Badly. They seem to like updating alright codex's such as chaos. I have no idea why they updated chaos. Probably just because of the new starter set coming, but it's still a bit ridiculous.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Glokkss said:


> Yea. Tau and sisters need an update. Badly. They seem to like updating alright codex's such as chaos. I have no idea why they updated chaos. Probably just because of the new starter set coming, but it's still a bit ridiculous.


They like updating whatever makes them the most money.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

They updated Chaose because Chaos is "The Greatest Threat", and H:FY!.

Anrakyr looks like a fucking BOSS, I will definitely be getting that model.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

PlagueMarineXenon said:


> Dark eldar prisoners anyone?


I'll finally be able to put them on my Raiders without ruining the balance. I'm also liking the Beastmasters in finecast, again for balancing reasons. And the Clawed Fiend needed weight reduction, as my medal ones can break bones. I'm hesitant about the Razorwing Flocks though; could be too fragile.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

i think there awsome


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

unless I am mistaken, one broadside will cost you roughly 40 dollars. ouch.

whereas a forgeworld broadside costs 45 dollars. Anyone who buys the GWS model is a damned fool.

several of the awe inspiring forgeworld battlesuits are actually cheaper than the GWS old lame battlesuit commander and broadside models.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a few of these in metal blisters, I'd like to trade them in for the new finecast but everything seems to be direct only....


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that I think of it, the broadside upgrade packs are kinda awesome. I'll probably buy 6 or 7 of them, just so I can put them on a shelf for most likely 5+ months, then use them for some amazing conversions using the FW suits. That is of course if the FW suits are still better looking then the GW ones they release. Though I've heard nothing's really changing so FW here I come!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jul 4, 2012)

nevynxxx said:


> Yeah, I've put together precisely one battlesuit, and it had no metal bits. The thought makes me shudder. Now I wont have to.


OMG it sucks! I can't wait for plasticy goodness. Finally no more railrifle failing.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

So glad about the broadsides, not only will they be cheaper now, but I can actually start buying some, I have been holding off because of all the problems with metal / plastic problems.

And the new Ethereal looks pretty good too, a more dignified pose, I've always thought that the Ethereals shouldn't be in combat poses. Hopefully they'll be more useful when a new codex comes out.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

None of those models are new they are all just finecast-ed and price increased

I don't intend to get any of these and if I did I would still aim to get the the metals from eBay. I think the worse thing is the growth of direct only, If I am going to buy a new figure especially finecast I want to be able to go instore and examine it rather than order online and hope. If im ordering off line I order from ebay instead.

Sorry guys can't get excited over a price hike on old figures


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Barnster said:


> None of those models are new


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok you got me

Yeah, those are I meant the main body of the release, we have chatted about the necrons already so they don't feel new any more :biggrin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm really not liking the price increase. Then again in terms of Orks, I have most of the models in metal already. I'm glad I decided to pick up a Kannon and Badrukk a couple of weeks ago. 

Meganobz are even more pricier now--it would cost me US$100 to fill out my unit's ranks. No thanks. I think I'm better off picking up a box of Chaos Termies for US$50 and fitting on spare Ork heads. 

I may spring for the Waaagh! Banner Nob and a Flash Git (and convert the rest since a FG unit is going to be expensive).


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Eleven said:


> unless I am mistaken, one broadside will cost you roughly 40 dollars. ouch.
> 
> whereas a forgeworld broadside costs 45 dollars. Anyone who buys the GWS model is a damned fool.
> 
> several of the awe inspiring forgeworld battlesuits are actually cheaper than the GWS old lame battlesuit commander and broadside models.


In AUS$, a crisis suit with broadside upgrade is $57 which is still cheaper than what they used to be


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it just me or do those stealth suits look _awful_. They shouldn't just be fire warriors in slightly bulkier armour; They were better with the old look IMO, but still it's good to see some Tau in finecast


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you referring to the XV15 stealth suits? they've been around for ages. You can still get the XV25s


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good looking stuff, wtb more Eldar.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Archaon18 said:


> Is it just me or do those stealth suits look _awful_. They shouldn't just be fire warriors in slightly bulkier armour; They were better with the old look IMO, but still it's good to see some Tau in finecast





Insanity72 said:


> Are you referring to the XV15 stealth suits? they've been around for ages. You can still get the XV25s


Yep, Insanity remembers well.

The XV15's were the original stealth suit blister packed metal mini's. The XV25's came later with a bunch of new plastic stuff.

Though I like the XV25's, I still prefer the old XV15's. Where stealth is concerned, I just get the feeling that the older version suits the feel of the unit better.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I also like the XV15 models a bit more in some ways, but the XV25s in other ways


----------

